# is there a pre emergent for virginia buttonweed?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Darn stuff KEEPS come back. (neighbor has tons of it, so I'm sure that's why)
Is there a pre emergent for this weed, or am I stuck just treating with post emergents all year?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I was looking for this as well. Unfortunately there's no pre emergent that I know of that handles buttonweed. I've read the labels of specticle flo and pennant magnum thinking they could handle it but nope.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I believe Virginia buttonweed is perennial so there is no pre-m for it.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> Darn stuff KEEPS come back. (neighbor has tons of it, so I'm sure that's why)
> Is there a pre emergent for this weed, or am I stuck just treating with post emergents all year?


It's perennial but can germinate from seed. Make sure to collect clippings.

I've found Trifloxysulfuron (Monument) to provide the best control. Blindside (high rate) and Celsius provides some activity but not to the extent that Monument did. Repeat applications on 21 day intervals.


----------



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

I've had some success with Ferti-Lome Weed Free Zone as a post-emergent. I'm doing a 4 x yr split with a pre-emergent prodiamine. Hope this helps.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I believe Virginia buttonweed is perennial so there is no pre-m for it.


You are correct there


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

CamaroGuy said:


> I've had some success with Ferti-Lome Weed Free Zone as a post-emergent. I'm doing a 4 x yr split with a pre-emergent prodiamine. Hope this helps.


Fyi, Weed Free Zone is an exact clone of Speed Zone Southern.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So, what I'm hearing is that I'll never get this to stop unless I get rid of the stuff in my neighbor's yard too, since our property bumps into each other and his is flowering and seeding into my yard.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Pretty much. I have found MSM does a good job of knocking it down. That's in Blindside. But if your neighbor is cultivating it, you're screwed. I have run into it where sometimes I'm better off to just hit it with glyph and hope to kill as little grass around it as possible. Sometimes pulling it is counterproductive, because anything to leave behind or drops seems to germinate and push roots.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Yeah, this is his lawn, right up against mine. Nice mix of Florida Pusley, globe sedge, virginia buttonweed, etc. He also has a great patch of dove weed up near our fence.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Maybe if you're out spraing with MSM and accidentally overspray....


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I would just ask him to spray his yard. MSM is cheap and goes a hell of a long way.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> Yeah, this is his lawn, right up against mine. Nice mix of Florida Pusley, globe sedge, virginia buttonweed, etc. He also has a great patch of dove weed up near our fence.


Wow! Break out the ranch dressing; that's a heck of a salad bar.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Even if your neighbor didn't have any, VB is a multi year project to eradicate and even then you may never be completely rid of it. When I moved back into my house 2 years ago the lawn was covered with it in places. I've knocked out 95% of it using alternating apps Blindside, MSM and Celsius but believe I'll be fighting it for a while.

As an example of how tenacious it is, I put in a raised bed garden and it pushed it's way up from seed through 8" of soil.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So, other than moving, it seems like I need to resign myself to post emergents, and maybe not be real careful when I'm a long the property line.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

JWAY said:


> Even if your neighbor didn't have any, VB is a multi year project to eradicate and even then you may never be completely rid of it. When I moved back into my house 2 years ago the lawn was covered with it in places. I've knocked out 95% of it using alternating apps Blindside, MSM and Celsius but believe I'll be fighting it for a while.
> 
> As an example of how tenacious it is, I put in a raised bed garden and it pushed it's way up from seed through 8" of soil.


This is what I also realized. Had it last year and this year treated both years with Celsius+MSM.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

I hit mine with celsius (max rate) at the beginning of the season and repeat spray after 6 weeks with whatever i had left to spray to meet yearly max. you will have to read the label i don't recall the info off the top of my head. it took care of all that i had in the yard, it took its sweet time doing it but i believe it killed it through the root as advertised. i have had a few isolated places pop up and i used MSM, and it knocked it out quick! had one more spot pop up a couple weeks ago and hit it with some Dismiss NXT and it also knocked it down quickly. from what I've researched and found it is a weed that can be controlled, with patience and a little knowledge on how to accomplish the task however it wont be eradicated in one season. as far as the neighbor, I would ask if they minded you over spraying into their yard a few feet. with a 2-4 foot buffer between your lawn and theirs you should be able to fend off any infestation coming your way.


----------

